# The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam Spiral-bound – 2016 review



## suzie (Aug 8, 2016)

did anyone use this book? compared to NCEES material, which is better?

The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam Spiral-bound – 2016

https://www.amazon.com/Electrical-Engineers-Guide-Passing-Power/dp/0988187612


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure about the reference you linked, but the NCEES material is typically the most representative of the actual exam. So it's generally a good idea to obtain the NCEES material anyway, not necessarily to aid in your studies, but more to get an idea of the formatting of the exam.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 9, 2016)

NCEES material is a must have.  I used the guide in question and found it very helpful.  Listed below is a review I actually posted in Amazon and which can also be found in the "Testimonial" section of the book's website.  I also took the Georgia Tech course and used SpinUp and ComplexImaginary materials.  In addition to the internet and YouTube. 

[COLOR= black]"There is no one book that should be used as the sole source for studying for the EE PE-Power. However this book is an excellent complement to use with a more formal course and other resources which focus on multiple sample tests. Great sections on circuit analysis, motors, power system performance and protection, etc. I discovered this book about a month before I took the April 2014 exam and it was invaluable in giving me that final boost of confidence which led me to pass. Alex Graffeo is very accessible and proactively sends out corrections. I recommend."[/COLOR]


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 10, 2016)

Graffeo seems to be a staple around here. I used it and found it very helpful. But, I would also recommend having the NCEES practice exam too.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 10, 2016)

every time i see this topic on the list, I read the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy, not the electrical engineers guide


----------

